# DVR Upgrade Code



## mhn2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if the DVR4U2 code is for a new or refurbished R15?


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

I got one for our bedroom a month or two ago. No hd in the bedroom. 
It was a new unit. R15-500.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

mhn2 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the DVR4U2 code is for a new or refurbished R15?


I got a couple with that code and they were new (one R15-500 & one R15-100) and free install also.


----------



## mhn2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Is the R15-100 the newest model or the 300 or 500?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

mhn2 said:


> Is the R15-100 the newest model or the 300 or 500?


They are all the same, just made by a different manufacturer.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Tonedeaf said:


> They are all the same, just made by a different manufacturer.


Is that not a conundrum?


----------



## jabrwocky7 (Oct 22, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> Is that not a conundrum?


The -### indicates the manufacturer ID. R15 is the model and the specs are the same. At least that's my understanding of it. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

jabrwocky7 said:


> The -### indicates the manufacturer ID. R15 is the model and the specs are the same. At least that's my understanding of it. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


You are correct, sir.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

jabrwocky7 said:


> The -### indicates the manufacturer ID. R15 is the model and the specs are the same. At least that's my understanding of it. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


how can the spec's be the same if they vary so greatly in size? the latest one i got was tiny compared to my other R15's


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

dhines said:


> how can the spec's be the same if they vary so greatly in size? the latest one i got was tiny compared to my other R15's


Obviously, since they are different sizes and run different software, they are not the same. But they could still be functionally equivalent.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

I got a brand new R15-100 about 2 months ago too. It has an MFR Date of 06/2007 (though I guess it could have been returned, fixed and sent to me in July, but that seems unlikely).


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

tonyc said:


> I got a couple with that code and they were new (one R15-500 & one R15-100) and free install also.


Did you get two at the same time? If not, do you or anyone else know if they limit you to something like 1 free R15 within so many months of the previous one when you order with this dvr4u2 offer code?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

You get what the installer has in his truck!!

I got a BRAND NEW R15-300 a couple months ago in response to an offer. Today, I got a RECONDITIONED R15-300 when I decided to add an additional unit. The installer (a friendly guy this time unlike the last) told me that he took whatever the warehouse had in stock. His truck was packed almost up to the ceiling with receivers, 99% of which seemed to be reconditioned, as we looked for a new R15 with no luck. Then, he let me pick whichever one I wanted!! I took a 300 because that is the same as the one I already had. Turns out, it was built in 2005 so we'll see how long it lasts. With my luck, it will probably outlast the brand new one!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Did you get two at the same time? If not, do you or anyone else know if they limit you to something like 1 free R15 within so many months of the previous one when you order with this dvr4u2 offer code?


The order confirmation you get in the mail says:

"Limit one rebate per account/person/household/DIRECTV account per 12 consecutive months"

Although I wonder if they enforce it. Probably about the same as they enforce:

"Your receiver must be continuously connected to a land-based phone line"


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> The order confirmation you get in the mail says:
> 
> "Limit one rebate per account/person/household/DIRECTV account per 12 consecutive months"
> 
> ...


Well since I didn't get a rebate.... I just entered the code and was charged $0, maybe I'll try for a second one and see what happens. :grin:


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I got my second R15 a week after I activated my first one. I used the code for both.

As mentioned earlier, new or refurb all depends on what the warehouse had in stock and issued to the tech.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Did you get two at the same time? If not, do you or anyone else know if they limit you to something like 1 free R15 within so many months of the previous one when you order with this dvr4u2 offer code?


No I did not get them at the same time, I was only allowed one, I tried again a week later and it would not go through. So about three months later I heard the code was still valid I tried again and it went through.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Well since I didn't get a rebate.... I just entered the code and was charged $0, maybe I'll try for a second one and see what happens. :grin:


Yes you did. An "upgrade" to an R15 for existing customers costs $99 plus $20 Shipping & Handling. You got what some stores call an "instant rebate".


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

I just ordered using the code, thanks!

Unfortunately, I wasn't given the option of just having the box shipped and had to have installation. Does anyone know if this is correct? It seems like a waste of time to have an installer bring a box when the wiring is all in place...


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

jwt0001 said:


> I just ordered using the code, thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately, I wasn't given the option of just having the box shipped and had to have installation. Does anyone know if this is correct? It seems like a waste of time to have an installer bring a box when the wiring is all in place...


Yeah, it is a waist of time. However, I called after getting the offer online to try and have them just ship it to me and the CSR said she could not do that. The only way she could ship it was to cancle the online order and place a new one, but then I wouldn't get it for free. No way, I waited.

So you get a free install. I basically had the guy hand me the box, thanked him and got back to work (set it up that night, runs great). Enjoy.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the response. The only problem is that I can't get an install for two weeks since I'm not home much these days...

Oh, well. It'll give me time to watch the rest of the stuff on my TiVo and cancel the subscription.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Would they let you use the code to apply a $100 credit towards a new HR20?


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

jwt0001 said:


> Thanks for the response. The only problem is that I can't get an install for two weeks since I'm not home much these days...
> 
> Oh, well. It'll give me time to watch the rest of the stuff on my TiVo and cancel the subscription.


call Directv and get the phone# of the company installing then maybe you can work something out with them.


----------



## mhn2 (Aug 24, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> Would they let you use the code to apply a $100 credit towards a new HR20?


Doubt it!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Can you tell me where exactly to go to enter this code? I could not find it on the D website.


----------



## mhn2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Can you tell me where exactly to go to enter this code? I could not find it on the D website.


On the left side of the screen,

Select: Services & Equipment
Select: Upgrade my system

On this screen there is a box titled Offer Code:

This is where you put in the DVR4U2 code.

Good luck


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks!! That's the ticket 

Now does anyone know if you can put a receiver in a location that is not attached to the home? My husband wants one in his shop which is on the north side of our house and obviously the dish and cabling are all on the south side of the home.

Is there some sort of wireless capability? Thanks for any help.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Thanks!! That's the ticket
> 
> Now does anyone know if you can put a receiver in a location that is not attached to the home? My husband wants one in his shop which is on the north side of our house and obviously the dish and cabling are all on the south side of the home.
> 
> Is there some sort of wireless capability? Thanks for any help.


I have done it before when the shop was fairly close to the house (about 50 to 75 feet away), but I let the customer know that they would have to bury the cable. It kind of depends on who you get for a tech and how far the shop is away from the house.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Supramom2000 said:


> Is there some sort of wireless capability? Thanks for any help.


Any "wireless" capability would have to be something you would add as an "aftermarket" option (as in not sold by DirecTV), and would probably be expensive.

Each DirecTV receiver needs at least one cable - and the DVRs like the R15 need 2 (which gives the record on one while watching another capability).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for your help everyone! I realize that any sort of wireless would not be through Direct TV, just wondered if there even was such an option for us to consider.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Thanks!! That's the ticket
> 
> Now does anyone know if you can put a receiver in a location that is not attached to the home? My husband wants one in his shop which is on the north side of our house and obviously the dish and cabling are all on the south side of the home.
> 
> Is there some sort of wireless capability? Thanks for any help.


If you have line of site you can put a dish on the shop building.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Thanks for your help everyone! I realize that any sort of wireless would not be through Direct TV, just wondered if there even was such an option for us to consider.


Maybe a slingbox?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Thanks!! That's the ticket
> 
> Now does anyone know if you can put a receiver in a location that is not attached to the home? My husband wants one in his shop which is on the north side of our house and obviously the dish and cabling are all on the south side of the home.
> 
> Is there some sort of wireless capability? Thanks for any help.


The free DVR also includes free install.It would be the installer's choice to make it work.

Also the free DVR comes with the 24 month commitment.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

All great thoughts. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> The free DVR also includes free install.It would be the installer's choice to make it work.


There are guidelines to the "free *BASIC* install." A building that isn't conected to the home is not included.

As I stated earlier, I have installed them in workshops for customers. However, I'm not going to bury 100 ft of cable for free.


----------



## jsherm007 (Jun 23, 2006)

..


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Thanks!! That's the ticket
> 
> Now does anyone know if you can put a receiver in a location that is not attached to the home? My husband wants one in his shop which is on the north side of our house and obviously the dish and cabling are all on the south side of the home.
> 
> Is there some sort of wireless capability? Thanks for any help.


You can get a "wireless" video extender for about $150. A friend of mine has one which sends the output of his DirecTV receiver located in his living room to a TV in his second-floor bedroom. The unit also includes an IR extender so you just point the remote at the receiver and it sends the signal to the transmitter located in front of the DirecTV receiver. These units are sold by all major electronics stores (Best Buy, Circuit City, etc.)


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

I just tried the DVR4U2 code online and was told that it is invalid. Would that be because I upgraded (paid $299) to an HR-20 a few months ago or has the code finally expired? Actually all I really need is a D10 or D11 since I want to connect it to my Toshiba DVR.
Is there a free offer for one of them?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

txtommy said:


> I just tried the DVR4U2 code online and was told that it is invalid. Would that be because I upgraded (paid $299) to an HR-20 a few months ago or has the code finally expired? Actually all I really need is a D10 or D11 since I want to connect it to my Toshiba DVR.
> Is there a free offer for one of them?


Not that I know of.You could get a standard receiver on EBay,But only go for brand
new receivers with sealed access card.Also check seller's ratings and use paypal.


----------



## TVCommander (May 22, 2007)

txtommy said:


> I just tried the DVR4U2 code online and was told that it is invalid. Would that be because I upgraded (paid $299) to an HR-20 a few months ago or has the code finally expired? Actually all I really need is a D10 or D11 since I want to connect it to my Toshiba DVR.
> Is there a free offer for one of them?


I tried the DVR4U2 offer code today without success. Error message came back saying it was invalid. My guess is, it expired on October 31. I sent them an email asking for a current offer code. We'll see what they say.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

TVCommander said:


> I tried the DVR4U2 offer code today without success. Error message came back saying it was invalid. My guess is, it expired on October 31. I sent them an email asking for a current offer code. We'll see what they say.


I'll bet they say their new promotion is "$99 please". 

I've noticed all the great offers from DirecTV, DISH, and even the local cable jerks seem to have evaporated in the past 60 days. Apparently, people switch providers just as summer is ending and the fall TV & sports season is beginning. Once October is over, everyone is settled in for the winter. I even noticed DISH jacked up their "family" package to $29.99, the same price DirecTV charges. It used to be $19.99. I bet a lot of folks who signed up for it and got stuck with a commitment are irked.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

txtommy said:


> I just tried the DVR4U2 code online and was told that it is invalid. Would that be because I upgraded (paid $299) to an HR-20 a few months ago or has the code finally expired? Actually all I really need is a D10 or D11 since I want to connect it to my Toshiba DVR.
> Is there a free offer for one of them?


i believe that there is a 6 month waiting period before you can use the code. also i think it's a once a year deal as well. so if you just got D* a few months ago that maybe the reason why it don't work. try again in the next couple months and see what happens.


----------



## w7com (Nov 5, 2007)

or270 said:


> If you have line of site you can put a dish on the shop building.


That would be wireless 

I've done a few installs that way where it was just quicker and cheaper to mount up another basic dish than run 200' of dual cable.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

gulfwarvet said:


> i believe that there is a 6 month waiting period before you can use the code. also i think it's a once a year deal as well. so if you just got D* a few months ago that maybe the reason why it don't work. try again in the next couple months and see what happens.


It's been over a year since I used the code but was told by CSRs that I had to pay this time since the code was no longer valid. I upgraded to HD a few months ago but that was not free.

Yesterday sent an email to customer service stating my desire not to pay for a receiver and my past history (12 years with D*). Received a reply with an 800 phone number and pin number. Called that number and was given a free receiver. Should be on the fedex truck in the next day or two.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

gulfwarvet said:


> i believe that there is a 6 month waiting period before you can use the code. also i think it's a once a year deal as well. so if you just got D* a few months ago that maybe the reason why it don't work. try again in the next couple months and see what happens.


There was no waiting period for me and I got two within a month or so.

Looks like the code has expired.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> There was no waiting period for me and I got two within a month or so.
> 
> Looks like the code has expired.


Hum, must have just expired. for i just used it 2 weeks ago and got a free install on the 27th of October. but i was told by a reliable source that there was a 6 month wait time before the code could be valid. plus i was told it was a once a year upgrade option as well.

i'm Glad that you didn't have to wait


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

txtommy said:


> It's been over a year since I used the code but was told by CSRs that I had to pay this time since the code was no longer valid. I upgraded to HD a few months ago but that was not free.
> 
> Yesterday sent an email to customer service stating my desire not to pay for a receiver and my past history (12 years with D*). Received a reply with an 800 phone number and pin number. Called that number and was given a free receiver. Should be on the fedex truck in the next day or two.


I'm gald you got it resolved 

but i doubt they would ship it directly to you? for the installer would be the one that gets it. if so how did you manage to get it shipped directly to you if i may ask?


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Since the code no longer works. Anyone know of a new code or maybe a black friday special price?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

scottchez said:


> Since the code no longer works. Anyone know of a new code or maybe a black friday special price?


Well, they are offering a FREE DVR upgrade to new subs, and so is DISH network. Call in and press "cancel" for your touchtone choice and when retention comes on the phone ask them if you get your free DVR upgrade from DirecTV or DISH network. This only works, of course, if you presently have no programming commitment.

If this were a weather forecast, I'd say you have a 95% chance of getting a DVR upgrade for free....


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Well, they are offering a FREE DVR upgrade to new subs, and so is DISH network. Call in and press "cancel" for your touchtone choice and when retention comes on the phone ask them if you get your free DVR upgrade from DirecTV or DISH network. This only works, of course, if you presently have no programming commitment.
> 
> If this were a weather forecast, I'd say you have a 95% chance of getting a DVR upgrade for free....


Call in and press "cancel".... That amused me greatly. Unfortunately, my phone does not have a cancel button, but if you say cancel I am sure you will get the same result


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> Call in and press "cancel".... That amused me greatly. Unfortunately, my phone does not have a cancel button, but if you say cancel I am sure you will get the same result


I said "press CANCEL for your touchtone choice".

Like in "press one to complain, press two to try and weasel a deal, press three to ask a stupid question, press four to cancel your service".

In this example, you would press "4" which _should_ appear on one of the buttons on your phone....


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh blah!

Ok, so you were more funny than I. I am not good at it anyway!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> Oh blah!
> 
> Ok, so you were more funny than I. I am not good at it anyway!


It comes from running my own online system in a past decade.....


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> I said "press CANCEL for your touchtone choice".
> 
> Like in "press one to complain, press two to try and weasel a deal, press three to ask a stupid question, press four to cancel your service".
> 
> In this example, you would press "4" which _should_ appear on one of the buttons on your phone....


You know I really like your selections better!.DirecTV should use those.:lol:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> You know I really like your selections better!.DirecTV should use those.:lol:


I love playing games with those stupid automated phone systems. I understand there is even a website with instructions on which buttons to press to bypass the automated system when calling popular companies.

Recently, I had a problem with an order I placed for a remote. I told DirecTV's automated phone system "problem with order" and it promptly transferred me to a section wanting to know which pay-per-view program I wanted to order!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I love playing games with those stupid automated phone systems. I understand there is even a website with instructions on which buttons to press to bypass the automated system when calling popular companies.


I think that you're referring to Get Human.

Their entry for DirecTV had the following:



> DirecTV F 800‑824‑9081 Don't press or say anything.


The "F" is their grade on the ability to reach a human.

- Merg


----------

